
Half a century after Apollo, why haven’t we been back to the Moon? - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1526747
======
bediger4000
NASA is auditable, the DoD is not. Therefore, it's more profitable to funnel
money from the federal government into defence companies via DoD.

------
blacksqr
Nobody there.

